# Probleme mit Behörden



## usk (24. Jan. 2011)

Hallo allerseits ! Ich wende mich an Euch, weil ich dringend Unterstüzung bräuchte. 
Hier die Situation: Wir haben letztes Jahr, Anfang Juli, mit unserem Teichbau begonnen. Die Grundstückssituation ist schwierig, so dass viel Maurer- und Betonarbeiten erforderlich sind, bevor man mit Teichfolie und Teichtechnik überhaupt anfangen kann. Ende September meldet sich das Landratsamt. Drei Nachbarn aus dem Neubaugebiet (glücklicherweise nicht meine direkten NachbarN, wie ich später erfahren habe)* hätten mich angezeigt und das gesamte Vorhaben müsse jetzt überprüft werden. Es gab ein halbes Dutzend Kritikpunkte die auf dem Tisch lagen und ausführlich erörtert wurden. Einige ließen sich entkräften bei anderen habe ich Kompromisse gemacht, so daß zunächst aus meiner Sicht alles gut aussah. Mitte November kam der Sachbearbeiter aber mit einem echten Knackpunkt. Gemäß Vorgabe im Bebauungsplan darf man 60% der Grundstücksfläche (das ist die sog. Grundflächenzahl) überbauen. Als "überbaute Flächen" gelten neben dem Haus auch das Pflaster in der Hofeinfahrt, aber auch die Holzterasse an 3 Seiten ums Haus. Ausserdem heisst es im Begleittext zu der gesetzlichen Regelung, dass "Schwimmbecken" ebenfalls als überbaute Fläche anzurechnen sind. Ich muss dazu sagen - gemessen an der Grundstücksfläche ist der Teich relativ groß, d.h. neben Haus, Garage+Carport, Hofpflaster und Terasse, gibt es nur noch den Teich. Wenn man den Teich aus der Grundflächenzahl raus rechnet, komme ich auf knapp 60% und wäre damit innerhalb der Regeln. Wenn man ihn als überbaute Fläche rechnet bin ich hoffnungslos drüber.
Ich habe argumentiert, dass ein Teich dessen Wasser auf natürliche Weise gereinigt wird und der ein Biotop für Kleinstlebewesen aller Art ist, nicht mit einem Schwimmbecken mit Chlorwasser gleichzusetzen ist. Dieser Argumentation ist man im Landratsamt nicht abgeneingt, aber eben auch nicht "zu-geneingt". Mittlerweile ist das Thema beim Regierungspräsidium. Offenbar weiß man nicht so recht, wie man mit dieser Situation umgehen soll und beim letzten Telefonat mit dem Landratsamt wurde mir gesagt, dass es für eine Entscheidung hilfreich sein könnte, wenn ich konkrete Praxisfälle hätte, die mit meiner Situation vergleichbar sind.
Meine Frage ans Forum: Gibt es jemanden unter Euch, der eine vergleichbare Situation hat ? Also wenn man die Fläche von: Haus+Hofeinfahrt+Garage+Carport+Terasse+Geräteschuppen+Gartenaus+Teich+etc. addiert, dass man in den Bereich von ca. 90% (85%-95%) der gesamten Grundstücksfkäche kommt. Es wäre mir eine große Hilfe, denn wir haben wirklich geschuftet bis zu Erschöpfung und es stecken schon rund 15 000€ in den ganzen Erd- und Betonarbeiten. Die Vorstellung den größten Teil (oder alles) wieder abreißen zu müssen ist ziemlich unerträglich.


----------



## drwr (24. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Probleme mit Behörden*

Hallo,

versuche es doch mal bei Naturagart, die bauen Naturteiche in großem Umfang und haben
sicher mit sowas Erfahrung.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Annett (24. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Probleme mit Behörden*

Hallo Usk.

:willkommen bei uns im Forum, auch wenn der Anlass derzeit alles andere als erfreulich ist.

Leider kann ich Dir persönlich nicht mit solch einem "versiegeltem" Grundstück dienen. Wir haben uns für Split als Hofbelag entschieden und das Grundstück ist insgesamt recht groß...

Was mir aber zu den Holzterrassen einfällt: Wieso gelten die denn als versiegelte Fläche?
Wohin läuft das Wasser, was sich auf den Dielen sammelt? Gibt es da keine Spalten im Belag? 
Hast Du mal nach dem Sinn dieser Vorschrift gefragt? Ich vermute fast, es geht um die Entsorgung des Regenwassers. Je mehr versiegelt ist, desto weniger Wasser kann auf natürlichem Weg versickern. Mit einem Versickerungsschacht könnte man überschüssiges Wasser recht gut direkt auf dem eigenen Grundstück versickern lassen. Manche leiten auch das Regenwasser vom Dach in den Teich (bitte nicht neben einem Industriegebiet) und schließen nur den Teichüberlauf an solch eine Sickergrube an.

Ich nehme mal an, Euer Grundstück in irgendeine Richtung mit Wiese zu erweitern, fällt als Idee aus? Vielleicht lassen sie sich sonst noch auf irgendeine Art von Ausgleichsfläche ein? Bei Firmenbauprojekten ist das ein völlig normaler Vorgang. Aber die bauen nicht in Wohngebieten. 

Wolfgangs Ratschlag würde ich auf jeden Fall nachgehen und versuchen, Herrn Jorek selbst (Chef von NG) ans Telefon zu bekommen. 
Wenn sie Dich gut beraten und der Bau zu Stande kommt, kaufst Du vielleicht bei ihnen etwas Baumaterial oder Pflanzen.


----------



## karsten. (24. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Probleme mit Behörden*

Hallo Annett

überbaut heißt nicht zwangsläufig versiegelt 
speziel die Kleingärtner in Vereinen  können davon ein Lied singen .

mfG


----------



## Eugen (24. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Probleme mit Behörden*

Auskunft eines Bauordnungsamtes aus BaWü :

Ein Folienteich gilt als "überbaut" und "versiegelt"
Wenn das so im Bebaungsplan geregelt ist,wird man wohl nur mit "good will" weiterkommen.
Wobei auch dies nach einer Anzeige wohl nicht mehr vorhanden sein dürfte,da die Behörde ja dieser Anzeige nachgehen muß.
Schön,wenn man solche Nachbarn hat.
Ohne Anzeige hätte wohl kein Hahn danach gekräht.


----------



## Wuzzel (25. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Probleme mit Behörden*

Eugen bringts auf den Punkt. 
Hier stehen leider die Interessen der Nachbarn gegen Deine Interessen und der Bebauungsplan ist auf Seiten der Nachbarn. Da hat die Behörde keinen Spielraum für "wohlwollende" Auslegungen. 
Die einzige Chance ist die Nachbarn zu überzeugen und Rücknahme der Klagen zu erreichen. Erst dann kann ggf. der Bebauungsplan etwas gelockerter ausgelegt werden. 

Hast Du Dir denn im Vorfeld vielleicht schon Gedanken darüber gemacht wohin das Niederschlagswasser der ganzen Flächen soll ? Und kannst Deine Nachbarn dahingehend beruhigen ? 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## shanana (25. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Probleme mit Behörden*

echt schade das man mittlerweile auf eigenem grund und boden nichtmehr machen darf was man will.
bekannte hatten dasselbe problem mit ihrem gartenhaus.
die nachbarn waren dagegen, deswegen musste es abgerissen werden.
wenn es hart auf hart kommt, kannst du dann nicht vielleicht etwas von deiner seitlichen terasse abtragen ?

deinen "nachbarn" würde ich aber auchmal gehörig auf den zahn fühlen.
das kann ja nur der pure neid sein.


----------



## Wuzzel (25. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Probleme mit Behörden*

Shanana, ... das man sich an Bebauungspläne zu halten hat ist ja nicht ganz neu und die haben ja meist auch Ihren Sinn. Gartenhäuser bis zu einer gewissen Größe (je nach Bebauungsplan) sind in der Regel genehmigungsfrei, wenn der Grenzabstand eingehalten wird. 

In diesem Fall wirds den Nachbarn vermutlich in erster Linie darum gehen wo das Regenwasser denn versickern soll. 
Da würde ich auch nicht einsehen, warum ich Versickerungsflächen zur Verfügung halten muss und ein Nachbar nicht. Das ist nur ne Mutmaßung. Vielleicht kann usk ja was zu den Beweggründen  der Nachbarn sagen und seine Baustelle, das Umfeld und seine Planung im Detail vorstellen.


----------



## shanana (25. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Probleme mit Behörden*

das gartenhaus war kleiner wie der maximal zulässige umbaute raum.
grenzabstände wurden auch eingehalten.
jedoch haben die nachbarn angegeben, das das der nachbarschaftliche frieden gestört wäre.
deswegne musste wieder abgebaut werden und wird jetzt im baufenster errichtet.


----------



## Wuzzel (25. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Probleme mit Behörden*

[OT]Ich bin da jetzt kein Profi, aber begrenzt denn das Baufenster nicht den Raum der bebaut werden darf ? 
Im Klartext heisst das ja auch das Haus durfte gebaut werden, nur eben nicht an der Stelle wo geplant. [/OT]
Das Beste ist ein kurzes Gespräch mit den Nachbarn VOR Beginn der Baumaßnahme.

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## shanana (25. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Probleme mit Behörden*

richtig, das haus darf gebaut werden aber halt nicht außerhalb des baufensters.
müdlich wurde ja vor beginn gefragt aber halt nicht schriftlich.
schnell kann dann die stimmung kippen.
aber jetzt wieder zurückzum ursprung des themas


----------



## usk (26. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Probleme mit Behörden*

Hallo zusammen und erst einmal meinen besten Dank für Eure rege Beteiligung. Das finde ich wirklich prima !

Einige Antworten/Kommentare zu Euren Beiträgen: Mit NaturaGart bin ich zwischenzeitlich im Kontakt, da ich den Teich auch mit denen baue, d.h. ich baue, die beraten und liefern die Produkte. Auf die setze ich im Moment meine größten Hoffnungen. 
Was die Thematik betrifft, geht es um "überbaute" Fläche und dazu zählt ein offenes Holzdeck genauso wie wasserdurchlässigen Hofpflaster.
Was die Einstufung von Teichen betrifft, ist man sich im Landratsamt Tü wohl nicht so klar, sonst hätten die mir das schon vor Monaten platt machen müssen/können - oder da ist bereits sehr viel mehr good will im Spiel als ich mir bisher vorgestellt habe. Ich erlebe bisher in den Gesprächen eine gewisse Abwägung zwischen dem Folie unter dem Wasser und dem ökologischen Nutzen des Biotops oberhalb der Folie.
An einer Stelle am teich gibt es eine Art Halbinsel, weil ich den Kanalschacht der ungünstig auf dem Grundstück sitzt irgendwie integrieren musste. In dieser Halbinsel sitzt also der Kanalschacht und dann ist noch jede Menge Volumen überig, das mit Schotter gefüllt ist. Das dient als Versickerungsbereich für überschüssiges Wasser. Ich glaube nicht, dass die genannten Nachbarn damit ein Problem haben, weil die nach Aussage des Landratsamtes ein paar Strassen weiter weg wohnen. Mit meinen direkten Nachbarn habe ich lange vor Baubeginn über das Projekt gesprochen. Die sind da sehr positiv - die machen eher Druck dass ich endlich zu Potte kommen soll, damit man die erste Teichparty feiern kann (-:
Aber die Ideen mit den Nachbarn, die bis jetzt noch anonym geblieben sind ins Gespräch zu kommen geht mnir auch schon eine Weiel druch den Kopf. Soweit ich gehort habe, haben die sich in einem persönlichen Gespräch beim Bürgermeister beschwert. ich wollte mal den Bürgermeister aufsuchen und fragen, ob er im Sinne der sozialen Friedens im  Neubaugebiet zu einem gemeinsamen Gespräch einladen würde - hab' zwar nicht so viel Hoffnung, aber einen versuch ist es wert.
Also in diesme Sinne - wenn jemand von einem weithin überbauten Grundstück mit etwas größerem teich weiß, oder erfährt bitte, bitte melden !


----------



## Nikolai (26. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Probleme mit Behörden*

Zitat USK


> Also in diesme Sinne - wenn jemand von einem weithin überbauten Grundstück mit etwas größerem teich weiß, oder erfährt bitte, bitte melden !






[ bloß nicht!!! --  keine schlafenden Hunde wecken!!

Gruß Nikolai
-


----------



## RKurzhals (26. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Probleme mit Behörden*

Hi usk,
ja bitte, sprich mit dem Bürgermeister! Er wird Dir vielleicht nicht persönlich einen Termin geben, oder seine "Sekretärin" wird Dir einen Termin für eine der öffentlichen Sprechstunden oder "Anhörungen" im Gemeinderat geben- ignorier alle Widrigkeiten, und sei freundlich!
Wenn Du dann in die unbekannte Runde kommst, dann wettere nicht gegen die bösen Nachbarn (die gar keine sind), sondern erzähle was zum Biotop Teich, zeig' Fotos aus dem Forum (ohne __ Frösche, aber mit viel Pflanzen und Fischen), was auch immer.... .
Auf diese Weise erfüllst Du das Vorurteil des "Verrückten", dessen Idee/Vision vielleicht akzeptabel ist.


----------



## Zermalmer (27. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Probleme mit Behörden*



Nikolai schrieb:


> [ bloß nicht!!! --  keine schlafenden Hunde wecken!!


Das ist halt ein Problem... die die wissen, dass sie über die Fläche raus sind, werden sich wohl kaum melden bzw. werden halt nicht als Referenz herhalten wollen, da sie sich (bei bekannt werden) in die gleiche Problematik begeben wie usk.

Ich wohne in keinem Neubaugebiet, aber ich kann mir folgendes Szenario vorstellen, wie die 'entfernten' Nachbarn auf das Projekt aufmerksam geworden sind (selbst wenn es von aussen nicht sichtbar sein sollte).

In einem Neubaugebiet sind viele Grundstücke meist der gleichen Größe bzw. annährend gleicher Größe. (Mitunter hat man noch von der eigenen Planung Karten, die das einem zeigen).
Die, die sich beschwert haben, könnten mitunter selber Sachen geplant haben (und sei es nur Carport, Gartenhütte oder Terrasse) die ihnen verweigert wurden oder nur mit Verkleinerung genehmigt wurden.
Mitunter kann ich mir auch vorstellen, dass den Eigenheim besitzern mitgeteilt wurde, dass sie 40% Grünfläche haben müssen... also eine Erklärung von der anderen Sichtweise aus... (verstehen einige auch nur so rum  )
Jetzt erzählt der eine Nachbar dem anderen, dass da jemand einen Teich baut mit x m².. und schon reflektiert man zu seinen eigenen Erfahrungen, was einem "damals" abgelehnt wurde.
Und schon ist man bei dem Schluss "wieso darf der und ich durfte nicht?"

Bei 2-3 Straßen weiter würde ich mir (wenn ich nicht wüsste, das der Untergrund Problematisch ist) keine Gedanken um das Sicker/Regenwasser machen.

Ich persönlich bin auch der Ansicht, das man einen Folienteich zwar als 'Versiegelung' ansehen kann, doch den ökologische Nutzen würde ich höher einstufen, da man hier mitunter Tiere anlockt und einbringt (__ Frösche sollte man wirklich erstmal unterschlagen ) die sowohl Flora als auch Fauna, in der Umgebung (also den angrenzenden und naheliegenden Grundstücken), gut tut. (Wir reden hier ja nicht über ein stilles Gewässer, was als Mückenzuchtfarm betrieben werden soll  )
Wenn ich schaue, was ich hier, in den letzten 30 Jahren, schon alles an Tieren im Garten hatte (ok....Feld und Wiese waren früher nur gut 100m entfernt... inzwischen sind es gut 200-300m durch Neubaugebiet), dann bin ich immernoch positiv gestimmt... selbst diverse Einsiedlerbienen haben sich bei mir eingefunden bzw. residieren schon seit in paar Jahren.

Was die 'anonymen' Nachbarn angeht... der Idealfall ist wirklich das Gespräch... aber selbst wenn die ihre Beschwerde zurücknehmen... ist Dir dann wirklich geholfen?
Das Landratsamt kennt nun den Vorgang und es geht um mehr als 60% "versiegelte" Fläche... irgendwie müssen sie handeln... auch wenn die Nachbarn sich überzeugen lassen und sagen 'ok...soll er halt machen'.
Es gilt weiterhin die Entscheider im Landratsamt zu überzeugen.... und das könnte halt in einer Ausnahmeregelung enden...
Wenn sie es "einfach so" genehmigen, dann könnte es sein, dass Du bald viele Teichnachbarn hast und jeder sagt 'hey, der durfte auch... und rasen mähen wollte ich eh nie so richtig' 

Ich drücke Dir auf jedenfall die Daumen, dass Du (auch mit Hilfe von NG) die Entscheider überzeugen kannst.


----------



## marcus18488 (27. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Probleme mit Behörden*

Zum Glück wohne ich hier in einem friedlichen Dorf mit ca 1000 Einwohnern. Ich konnte hier meinen Teich bauen, habe mir vor zwei Jahren ein Gartenhaus gebaut und niemand hat sich daran gestört. Die meisten Bauvorhaben bei uns werden immer durchgezogen ohne viel Einwände. 
Und sollte es irgendjemand nicht gefallen, so wird das alles in einem Gespräch geklärt, ohne die Behörden einzuschalten. Solange man heir keine Sichtschutzwand mit 5m höhe oder andere verrückte Dinge baut, will keiner was.

Ich hoffe für dich, dass die Probleme schnell aus der Welt geschafft werden können und du im Sommer bereits deine Füsse ins Wasser hängen lassen kannst.


Lg vom Härtsfeld Marcus


----------



## Nikolai (27. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Probleme mit Behörden*

Hallo USK, (Vornam??????????)

nur mal so ein Gedanke: Wenn Du Lehm anstelle von Folie verwendest um eine Wasserundurchlässigkeit herzustellen, hast Du halt ein Blumenbeet, in dem sich unglücklicherweise das Regenwasser sammelt.
Die Behörden hätten es sicher schwer dagegen zu argumentieren.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Zacky (31. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Probleme mit Behörden*

Hallo...

Ich kann vielleicht nicht viel beitragen zu diesem Thema, aber ich hatte - bzw. habe sie immernoch , eine Nachbarin, welche schon während der Bauphase des Hauses ständig Beschwerden an das Amt richtete. Na auch egal, im Endeffekt war das Bauamt knapp eineinhalb Jahre später nach Bauende wegen andauernder Beschwerden auf unserem Grundstück zur Besichtigung. Da war der ST schon in Grundzügen zu erkennen und ich wurde nur gefragt, wie groß er tatsächlich werde. Hier wurde von mir unbeantwortet, gleich durch die Mitarbeiter des Bauamtes gesagt, "dass er doch bestimmt nicht größer als 100m³ werde, oder!?". Damit war die Frage / Antwort für mich geklärt. Nochmal nachgelesen in der Landes-Bauverordnung - bestätigte, dass "Wasserbecken" genehmigungsfrei bleiben, wenn diese nicht über 100m³ werden. Ich war über diesen "Einwand" ganz zufrieden und es war Ruhe. Das Becken ist aber auch weiter unter diesem Wert geblieben. Nun muss ich aber auch sagen, dass wir in keinem B-Plan-Gebiet wohnen und glücklicher Weise die überbaute Fläche noch freien Platz hat.


----------



## Zermalmer (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Probleme mit Behörden*



Zacky schrieb:


> Nun muss ich aber auch sagen, dass wir in keinem B-Plan-Gebiet wohnen und glücklicher Weise die überbaute Fläche noch freien Platz hat.


Und genau da liegt der Unterschied....
Sobald Babauungspläne und die entsprechenden Teile für Bebauung bzw. eben nicht Bebauung festgehalten sind, dann kommt man an ihnen nur noch sehr schwer vorbei.
Alles andere ist halt 'Hey, da kommt Geld in die Stadt... da müssen wir es erstmal nicht so eng sehen... da langen uns übergeordnete Bestimmungen...das passt dann schon'

Oftmals sind auch fehlende Bebauungspläne ein Problem, genau dann, wenn man versucht (wirklich geeignetes und ins Stadtbild passende Teilstücke eines Grundstückes in Bauland umzuwandeln)
Man wird vertröstet oder von hinz nach kunz geschickt... und jeder sagt, das man nix sagen kann, solange der andere nix gemacht hat.:dumm

Zum Glück betrifft es nicht das Grundstück, auf dem ich wohne.

Muss wohl die nächste Zeit nochmal einen Anlauf nehmen, ob da nicht doch was geht


----------



## Atze110 (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Probleme mit Behörden*

Hallo,

ich habe mir mal alle Beiträge sorgfälltig angeschaut und habe vollgenden Vorschlag zu machen.

Da ich selbständiger Teichbauer bin , hatte ich so einen Fall schon einmal.

In diesem Fall bin ich, um das Teichbauprojekt  realisieren zu können, vom Teich -Bau weggegangen und habe mich der Versiegelten Fläche gewidmet. 

Eine Einfahrt / Terasse ist dann *keine *Versiegelte Fläche mehr , wenn sie durch Rinnsteine ( mit einem Gitter oben auf ) von der öffentlichen Strasse getrennt werden.Somit fallen keine Gemeindkosten für Regenwasser mehr an. Somit fällt die Versiegelte Fläche aus der Gesamtberechnung raus und in diesem Fall konnte ich wieder mit dem Teichbau beginnen.:__ nase

Diese Rinnsteine müssen das Wasser auf deinem Grundstück in einen Sickerschacht leiten.( es ist egal wie gross, du brauchst halt einen) 
Je nach Breite deiner Einfahrt bzw Terrasse und länge kommt da schon eine beträchtliche Quadratmeterzahl zu deinen Gunsten zusammen!
Ein Gitter/ bzw. Rinnstein kostet ca. 24 Euro pro Meter . Er ist echt easy einzubauen. 

Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen. 
Beste Grüße
Atze


----------



## Zermalmer (2. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Probleme mit Behörden*

Hallo Atze,
Das bestimmte Flächen, bei entsprechender Entwässerung, nicht oder nur Teilweise berechnet werden, steht ausser Frage. (zumindest meinem Eindruck nach)

Es geht hier um einen betonierten Teichuntergrund, den die Entscheider womöglich als Schwimmbecken ansehen könnten (eigentlich müsste man da ja dann auch Teichschalen auch mit nennen ), und der als 'überbaut' gelten soll.

Es geht also um die Klärung: Teich (mit undurchlässigem Untergrund) = überbaut oder eben nicht? (deswegen auch der hinweis von nikolai zum Thema 'Lehmiger Untergrund'  )
Wobei, aus meiner Sicht ein Schwimmbecken (mitunter Chlorzusatz) nicht mit einem Teich vergleichbar ist.. .
Zum einen gibt es die Aspekte der Flora und Fauna und es ist ja so, dass überlaufendes Wasser in vielen Fällen eben auf das Grundstück fliest (sei es nun durch Uferzonen und Dochteffekt oder gezielt mit Sickerloch) und nicht in den Kanal.
Jegliche Straßennähe lässt natürlich den Verdacht aufkommen, dass es gleich im Kanal endet statt im Erdreich...aber davon muss man halt dann die entsprechenden Personen überzeugen.


----------



## Wuzzel (2. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Probleme mit Behörden*

Ob Schwimmbecken oder Teich ist den Behörden egal, denen geht es wirklich nur darum, das genügend Wasser versickern kann und die Kanäle nicht überlastet sind bei starkem Regen. 
Was starker Regen (respektive Tauwasser)  für Kanäle Flüsse etc. bedeutet durften einige ja am eigenen Leib erfahren. Also denke ich ist das ganze nur zu umgehen wenn man als Ausgleich ausreichende Versickerung anbietet. Und... ja, natuerlich 2versiegeln" auch Teichschalen den Boden" an der Stelle kann nichts versickern. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## troll20 (2. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Probleme mit Behörden*

@ Wuzzel, ich muß noch was hinzufügen.
Es geht nicht nur um die zeitweise Überbelastung von Regenwasseranlagen sondern auch darum das der Grundwasserspiegel duch Überbauung immer weiter absinkt.
Was zur Folge hat das Gebiete mit Trinkwassergewinnung aus Grundwasser immer höhere Kosten haben um dieses bereit zu stellen.
Weiterhin werden natürliche Wasser rückhaltende Schichten (Lehmschichten) durchbrochen so das die natürliche Reinigung geringer wird. 
Zusätzlich wird dadurch auch der Wasserspiegel von Bächen und Flüssen veringert, was im Hochsommer zu Katastropalen auswirken führt, nicht für Schifffahrt sondern auch für die Lebewesen im Wasser,
Um auf den Punkt zu kommen, der Natürliche Wasserspeicher Erdreich, wurde und ist in Deutschland schon stark in mitleidenschaft gezogen.
Wenn dann könnte der Threadsteller nur Argumentieren das er sein Regenwasser gereinigt in seinem Teisch zwischenspeichert und damit ein Natürliches Biotop schaft und es bei überangebot vorgereinigt an das Grundwasser abgibt.
Ob sich die Behörde darauf einlässt ist eine andere Sache den die können , müssen aber nicht 
Im übrigen gibt es inzwischen Fördergelder der EU für Regenwasserrüchaltevorrichtung mit natürlicher Reinigung. Den auch da wurde dieses Problem erkannt.

MfG René


----------



## Nikolai (2. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Probleme mit Behörden*

Hallo,

Bebauungspläne verfolgen ganz unterschiedliche Zwecke. Neben den rein praktischen Gesichtspunkt, wie Versickerungsflächen ect., haben sie auch oft noch gestalterische Gesichtspunkte. In meinem Heimatstädtchen ist es gang und gebe, dass den Bauherren die Farbe der Dachpfannen vorgeschrieben wird. Letztlich gab es einen Fall, da war die Traufhöhe (die Höhe der Dachrinne) einen halben Meter höher als vorgeschrieben. Auf Einspruch von Nachbarn wurde ein teurer Umbau des Neubaus erzwungen.
Bei der Forderung, unversiegelte Flächen zu lassen, geht es möglicherweise auch darum, ausreichend Grünflächen zu haben.
Erst wenn man die Begründung entsprechender Regelung kennt, kann man gezielt darauf reagieren.


Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Atze110 (3. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Probleme mit Behörden*



> Das bestimmte Flächen, bei entsprechender Entwässerung, nicht oder nur Teilweise berechnet werden, steht ausser Frage. (zumindest meinem Eindruck nach)



Genau! Und da muss angesetzt werden, jegliche Diskussion darüber ist müssig.
Aus meiner Sicht war es ein Argument, ihm zu helfen. Da ich mich wirklich sehr gut mit Behörden auskenne, ist das ein Weg sein Bauvorhaben zu ende zu bringen.
Auch ohne dem ganzen Schriftkram. Eine Vorortbesichtigung mit der Behörde, nach den Umbauten zur Wasserableitung mit den Rinnsteinnen wirkt wunder!
Manchmal reicht schon der kleine Dienstweg.....ein Anruf....

Ich hoffe Ihr versteht mich...ist halt manchmal sehr schwierig schriftl. alles festzuhalten...
Beste Grüße
Atze


----------



## Bubbleman (9. Dez. 2018)

Hallo

Ich bin zufällig auf diesen Thread gestoßen, und mich würde wirklich interessieren wie es weiter ging und wie der Sachstand heute ist.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## teichinteressent (9. Dez. 2018)

Da kommt bestimmt nichts mehr. Der Fragesteller war hier zuletzt Ende 2011 aktiv. Es waren auch seine zwei einzigen Beiträge.


----------



## Bubbleman (10. Dez. 2018)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Da kommt bestimmt nichts mehr. Der Fragesteller war hier zuletzt Ende 2011 aktiv. Es waren auch seine zwei einzigen Beiträge.


Vielleicht. Vielleicht erhält er aber noch eine Emailbenachrichtigung...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## ThorstenC (10. Dez. 2018)

Atze110
hat wohl in anderen Foren noch "gewirkt"
google ist ja toll
http://forum.oase-livingwater.com/index.php/Thread/8029-Bitron-ECO-240W/

hier sein dortiges Profil

Geburtstag
30. August 1969 (49)
Geschlecht
Männlich
Wohnort
Drensteinfurt
Beruf
Teichbauer
Hobbys
Koi
Kontaktmöglichkeiten
Website
http://www.teichhilfe.de


----------



## ThorstenC (10. Dez. 2018)

Und man kann ihn sogar anrufen....
Schwimmt oder schwamm mal irgendwie als "Teichbauer" durch die Welt...
und hatte wohl mal Probleme mit seinem Oase UV Brenner....


----------

